# [A] Aegwynn suche PVP Gilde



## little Vulkan (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin,

Ich suche wie oben beschrieben eine PVP Gilde um BGS zu zocken und gew. Schlachtfelder bstreiten zu können.

Ich suche für meinen im Moment LVl 82 Mage (Ice/Arcan) eine akive PVP Gilde auf dem o.g. Server.

Zu mir:
Alter : 37 Jahre
Beruf : Beamter
Ich spiele seid ca. 5 Jahren, am liebsten eben BG´s
weitere 80 Chars: DK,Druide,Hunter,Pala,
Grund der Suche : Alte Gilde hat sich nach 4 Jahren aufgelöst ( Naja von 70 Chars sind noch max 5 dabei)

Ich bezeichne mich eher als Gelegenheitsspieler ( Zwischen 3-8 Std. pro Woche)

Habt ihr Ideen welche Gilde noch Causal Spieler aufnimmt ?

Weitere Fragen gerne per PM

so long


----------

